# First live feeder!!



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

Well I thought i give it a go and throw in a live feeder - in this case a platty.

My 3 RBP's are just chasing it around, no doubt there honing there hunting skills.

I dare say one day the platty will go "missing".


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

for sure. once they get the tail gone its all over.


----------



## maverick (Apr 17, 2003)

Congratulations


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Congrats on finally showing them how to start the FURY!!!!


----------



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

cheers!!, but they've yet to find their fury-but they will!!!


----------

